# Camshaft Replacement diy??



## TheBirds (Oct 5, 2009)

I've searched high and low and haven't found anything. Has anyone done one and documented it?


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

I've done it 
remove intake, noise pipe, coilpacks, battery, right side hpfp housing, vacuum pump 
remove coolant tank, turn crank bolt to put engine in TDC
mark timing belt on exhaust cam gear and crankshaft pulley. Remove engine mount. Remove timing belt. Remove valve cover, bend front left engine cover tap towards front
install cam lock tool 
crack lose the cam cradle bolts squeeze chain tension and use a pin to hold piston
remove bolts
flip the cradle with the cams in it over and slide the intake cam out and slide new one in. 
Use VW green sealant 
You also need cam seal, valve cover gasket, intake cam, cam follower.
You need a few torx bits, I would get a set that has 3/8 drive and a small triple square like m5 or m4 
The cam lock tool cam be bought from metalnerd I think


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

I hear its a real bish...I'm not sure I'f i'd rather do a Camshaft replacement or the timing chain on a 2.5L ...both are a real P.I.T.A


----------



## TheBirds (Oct 5, 2009)

oh god, remove the timing belt.... FML... i've been through that nonsense before. I think i'm gonna wait till she fails completely before I go at this.


Thanks for your input


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2007)

Is there any information of pictures about camshaft replacement?

I'll replace the intake camshaft very soon...


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

TheBirds said:


> I've searched high and low and haven't found anything. Has anyone done one and documented it?


Which camshaft are you replacing?? What is wrong with it? what year/make/mileage is on your car?


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Is there any information of pictures about camshaft replacement?
> 
> I'll replace the intake camshaft very soon...


Same goes for you. what is wrong with your camshaft?? you dont have to take the intake or tbelt off to replace your intake camshaft. but have you guys looked into the warranty extensions for the cam followers? I would assume you have, just trying to figure out how your cams are damaged?


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

65dunebuggy said:


> I've done it
> remove intake, noise pipe, coilpacks, battery, right side hpfp housing, vacuum pump
> remove coolant tank, turn crank bolt to put engine in TDC
> mark timing belt on exhaust cam gear and crankshaft pulley. Remove engine mount. Remove timing belt. Remove valve cover, bend front left engine cover tap towards front
> ...


Is the camlock tool special order because I don't see any for a 2.0T FSI MK5 on metalnerd
Thanks,Terry


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2007)

Job done two weeks ago, about 6h with the timing belt change.

I didn't use any special tool, it was easy. if someone needs the cradle sealant, I have more than half of a tube and a newone.


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

How did you know it was timed right?
Terry


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2007)

It's easy to make some marks before removing the camshaft. 

3000km later, it's fine. 

I'm now using Shell Rotella T6 (for diesel 5w40 synthetic) into my FSI and it's now taking less than 1L between the oiol changes (instead of 4-5L with the dealer's Castrol SLX!!)


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It's easy to make some marks before removing the camshaft.
> 
> 3000km later, it's fine.
> 
> I'm now using Shell Rotella T6 (for diesel 5w40 synthetic) into my FSI and it's now taking less than 1L between the oiol changes (instead of 4-5L with the dealer's Castrol SLX!!)


 Yes,but my cams are out of time due to apparent jumping of the chain 
on the cam sporket which is why I am having so much trouble 
But I guess I will figure it out when I get the parts I need 
Thanks,Terry:banghead:


----------

